# 1920s/30s A Schild Question



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

OK, perhaps an obscure question, but I have noticed a particular logo appearing occasionally on early A Schild movements. A bit of googling has not shed any light on the meaning. The logo is a shield with the letter T, possibly an R and possibly an O inside - or possibly some kind of symbols. Here it is on an AS574 plate -










I can say with some certainty that it is not the mark of the watch manufacturer that has sourced the movement from A Schild (...I have seen it on movements from at least three watches from unconnected manufacturers). The examples I've seen can all be dated between about 1925 and early 1930s.

I wonder if anyone recognises it or has a theory about its meaning? It kind of reminds me of the Swiss Case Makers marks that are left on watch cases that 3rd party case manufaturers have produced for watch manufacturers... So I wondered if it might be the mark of a sub-contractor that A Schild were using to produce parts for their Ebauches/Chablon Kits during this time?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe it is the mark for the Ebauches Trust.

This link hopefully lets you check the symbol along with some information.

http://oldswisswatches.com/Spares/complete_listing/AM_72.htm


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

davidcxn said:


> I believe it is the mark for the Ebauches Trust.


 Thats great, thanks. Seems like there's plenty of info about the logo and related businesses - once you know what to search for!

I'll have to read up a bit more on this now, it might help to narrow down the dates on some of these watches.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Glad it was some help & good luck with your ongoing research. :yes:


----------

